# Home Built Family Skiff



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

Rad. It certainly has a unique beauty about it. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

Cool boat!


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Here is my Diablo. I just sold in October.
View attachment 3482


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

I feel ya. I had a Diablo for 4 years. Towed it behind a sailboat around the Caribbean for a year. Fished it for Bonefish in the Bahamas. Took it to the Everglades a couple of times. Caught redfish and trout in the Mosquito Lagoon. Fished the flats of Stuart and the Keys with it, as will as our hometown, Destin. It was a great boat. And a head turner. Everywhere we went, someone was complimenting us on the boat.


----------



## Roninrus1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Well done!


----------



## Willem (Oct 15, 2017)

ckrawlin said:


> I love practical, cheap boats that get used hard. About 4 years ago, a growing family dictated the need for a more roomy/safe option than my $500 wood micro. I was dragging my feet on starting an "original design" when I got a post for an abandoned project boat (15ft Bolger Diablo shell without glass, bulkheads). There was plenty of good reviews of the design, so I dove in. 6 weeks and 1000$ total (motor excluded) produced this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Willem (Oct 15, 2017)

I am looking to build a seaworthy skiff here in Qld Australia, as the boats here are 99 tinnies and I'm looking for a softer ride for me and my 2 little girls. Live on a vast lagoon "broadwater" as its called here with easy access to sea and close reefs for excellent fishing. 

Where would I be able to get plans for this boat? 
Thanks Van


----------



## seapro17sv (Feb 3, 2015)

Willem said:


> I am looking to build a seaworthy skiff here in Qld Australia, as the boats here are 99 tinnies and I'm looking for a softer ride for me and my 2 little girls. Live on a vast lagoon "broadwater" as its called here with easy access to sea and close reefs for excellent fishing.
> 
> Where would I be able to get plans for this boat?
> Thanks Van


Both ckrawlin and padre have built absolutely beautiful boats, and the Bolger design is just gorgeous. Willem, if you're not able to access the plans for the Bolger design you can also check out the Bateau website for a wide variety of stitch and glue plans, as well as a really great builders forum that will be very helpful during your build. There are a few bui


----------



## Willem (Oct 15, 2017)

seapro17sv said:


> Both ckrawlin and padre have built absolutely beautiful boats, and the Bolger design is just gorgeous. Willem, if you're not able to access the plans for the Bolger design you can also check out the Bateau website for a wide variety of stitch and glue plans, as well as a really great builders forum that will be very helpful during your build. There are a few bui


----------



## Willem (Oct 15, 2017)

Thanks for the feedback, the only concern I have is the internal layout - it seems there is very little standing room with bunks down the side. Can one change the internal layout, without compromising structural integrity so you have a more more conventional internal layout where you can fish to the sides, instead of sitting on the side facing in?


----------

